# Coupe or Roadster????



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...8&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
[smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thought you were returning to TT ownership there Rob...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Oh come on Rob. Plenty of folk have had that dilemma. I did when I first bought a TT, but one look in the boot of a roadster made me choose coupe (I only had the one car then). Plus you couldn't get roadsters in denim blue, which is still the best colour for a TT. Especially when you look at it at the right angle. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What is this... the "flame room" or "other marques" :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> Bog standard black 225 TTR


 :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Bog standard black 225 TTR
> ...


What's :? about that?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

phil said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


Maybe it's because you said you bought a coupe...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Can't a man change his mind?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

r1 said:


> Maybe it's because you said you bought a coupe...


Ah maybe. But I did say I bought a coupe because I only had one car then.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Oh come on Rob. Plenty of folk have had that dilemma.


The point is not lost on me - actually that's why I posted (in jest). I've seen that same bloody question and all associated arguments SO many times that the subject is boring. I don't go into the main TT Forum much nowadays because nothing new seems to come up much and when I decided to take a peak, this one was at the top.

[smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] 
BTW did I mention that roadsters were better? Or was it coupes? Can't remember now :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

"Should I get a 150/180/225/3.2?"

Has that question been doing the rounds recently too? Another all-time favourite :roll: :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Cup holders...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

TT alloy coat hangers ....

TT torches ....

TT keyrings .... :roll:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Thought you were returning to TT ownership there Rob...


er, no


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you were returning to TT ownership there Rob...
> ...


 :arrow: [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

PaulS said:


> TT alloy coat hangers ....
> 
> TT torches ....
> 
> TT keyrings .... :roll:


Windows dropping

Coil packs

Which chip is best

yawn yawn yawn :roll:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Do you think that the 'regulars' over on the TT forum, will start a flame over 'that other marques lot' ? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

PaulS said:


> Do you think that the 'regulars' over on the TT forum, will start a flame over 'that other marques lot' ? :roll:


No... they can barely string a coherent sentence together...


----------

